# F1 2012 Lenkradeinstellung



## Pinocchio (20. September 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
versuche die Lenkung im Spiel einzustellen aber ohne Erfolg  
Gebt mal ein paar Tipps wie Ihr die drei Einstellungen für die Lenkung eingestellt habt. 
Lenkung sollte doch so wie ich drehe auch am Fzg. Reagieren aber in der Kurve dreht es sich von selbst oder dreht nicht richtig ein je wie ich die Schieber einstelle aber so wie am richtigen Fzg. Geht das nicht. 

Bitte um Eure mithilfe


----------



## ShrinkField (21. September 2012)

hatte gestern abend mein wheel so eingestellt:

aber hab dann den toten winkel vom wheel auf 0 gestellt, und Sättigung auf 91%....is noch besser wie ich finde! Hab ein Momo Racing Wheel


----------

